# Fishing Bibs



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I’ve had my Simms bibs for quite a while. They were expensive but every time I needed them I was thankful I had them.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another vote for Simms. Fit well and keep you dry.


----------



## on_the_fly_ (Oct 8, 2021)

Not sure what kind of temps you'll be in, but I use two different pairs for fall/winter/spring fishing in Eastern NC. 

I have a lighter pair of Grundens Neptune bibs that are great for keeping you dry and blocking wind, more so than keeping you warm. I typically use these in the spring and fall. 

For the cold winter days when I want to be dry, protected from wind, and have additional heat, I'll use duck hunting bibs (Drake Waterfowl LST 2.0 Insulated Bibs). The duck hunting bibs can get toasty if it warms up, so make sure to get a pair with the leg zipper so you can slide out of them without taking your shoes off.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Zika said:


> Another vote for Simms. Fit well and keep you dry.





TheAdamsProject said:


> I’ve had my Simms bibs for quite a while. They were expensive but every time I needed them I was thankful I had them.


What model did you guys go with?


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

on_the_fly_ said:


> Not sure what kind of temps you'll be in, but I use two different pairs for fall/winter/spring fishing in Eastern NC.
> 
> I have a lighter pair of Grundens Neptune bibs that are great for keeping you dry and blocking wind, more so than keeping you warm. I typically use these in the spring and fall.
> 
> For the cold winter days when I want to be dry, protected from wind, and have additional heat, I'll use duck hunting bibs (Drake Waterfowl LST 2.0 Insulated Bibs). The duck hunting bibs can get toasty if it warms up, so make sure to get a pair with the leg zipper so you can slide out of them without taking your shoes off.


I don't plan on doing much fishing below 40deg, and prefer to layer over one heavy piece of clothing. Blocking wind and staying dry is the high priority.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I use un insulated bass pro brand "100 mph" bibs on cool/ rainy days when I just need wind protection/ rain proof. On cold days, I break out the camo hunting gear. Think they're Avery's.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Grundens Goretex pair looks good, cheaper than the simms.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

TravHale said:


> What model did you guys go with?


I do have the ProDry because of the gortex. Whether it really matters or not I have had better luck with products that have goretex in them than some other type of material than claims to be waterproof. They are not insulated as I prefer to layer as well and are still comfortable in a passing summer storm in south florida.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What about for my feet? My feet are like icebergs in the cold.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Sublime said:


> What about for my feet? My feet are like icebergs in the cold.


Heated socks mate.


----------



## UpStateAngler (Sep 2, 2021)

Take a look at GILL Marine. Fantastic outerwear, incredible warranty/customer service.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Grundens....the best


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Been happy with my waterproof Carharts.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Cabella’s camo bibs, there gortex but I don’t fish when it’s cold anymore. It’s to cold to fish


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Grudens


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

Simms Guide waders. Neoprene will keep your feet warm if you pair with a good set of Darn Tough Wool socks and you can wet launch or load, wade the shallows, and the spray off the Gheenoe even in December and January doesn't phase me. Most of the fly fishing websites will have them on sale this time of year as well.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

eightwt said:


> Been happy with my waterproof Carharts.


although I do a lot of winter fishing, no way i'm paying Simms money. 

Another vote for Carhart. Not baggy at all, warm, dry and reasonably priced.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

VA-Gheenoe said:


> Simms Guide waders. Neoprene will keep your feet warm if you pair with a good set of Darn Tough Wool socks and you can wet launch or load, wade the shallows, and the spray off the Gheenoe even in December and January doesn't phase me. Most of the fly fishing websites will have them on sale this time of year as well.


Those Simms Guide waders are nice, but I think a little overkill for what i'll be using them for.. they would serve dual purpose tho.


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

TravHale said:


> Those Simms Guide waders are nice, but I think a little overkill for what i'll be using them for.. they would serve dual purpose tho.


For guys with regular skiffs and inshore boats they're definitely overkill. 13' gheenoe is essentially riding splash mountain. Without the Simms, there's no way I could fish in the cold months.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

TravHale said:


> Those Simms Guide waders are nice, but I think a little overkill for what i'll be using them for.. they would serve dual purpose tho.


I've seen guys cut the feet off of old waders and use them as bibs. seems to work pretty well


----------



## Gregorya24 (Oct 1, 2020)

I wear aftcos shorts under my simms insulated challenger bibs and simms insulated challenger jacket. Grunden boots with insulated socks.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Cabela's Guideware.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Lots of options, slowly narrowing them down. The Gill OS3 Coastal Trousers look interesting and under $200. Thinking this is probly all I need for the little use they will get.


----------



## FlatsFinder910 (5 mo ago)

TravHale said:


> Looking to get a good pair of bibs this winter. Can anyone recommend a decent pair that don't make you look like an astronaut preparing for a moon landing?
> 
> The Aftco stuff seems pretty baggy? Simms appear to have a more fitted design?


Simms definitely the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

I've got a cut off wader set of bibs for chilly mornings and warm afternoons. If it is going to be cold and wet all day, I wear ski bibs and Gruden deck boots.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I photographed some really nice outwear for SPRO over the summer. Seems like high quality stuff. It has been over 80 every day in FL so I haven't put to use yet but seems like great fit and all the right features. They come in a light and heavy version. Grey and Camo color ways. I got the light version in grey. Check them out.


----------

